# Nickel = Strange Problems?



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

Ok, So I've kept quiet about this, and I've tested extensively to make sure that there no ineptitude on my part responsible for this.

I've noticed that If i use a nickel build for more than about 4 days. I start getting headaches and stomach problems (cramping and such). Examining the coil, it looks clean (Vaping menthol juice) and the wick is not at all discoloured. In fact it looks like a fresh build. The taste is a little bit off. Very hard to describe. The first word that comes to mind is hollow.

I've made sure its not diet related or environmental either.

It's not settings either, I've been running at 390F well under the scorch point of cotton. Wattages between 15-21W Which even for a regular Kanthal build wouldn't burn anything.

I'm curious to know if anyone else is running into the same issues?

I'd been nickel free for a week, and was feeling good. I slapped on my Subtank Mini which had a nickel build that had a week of use on it. within 30min of vaping it, I had stomach cramps and was feeling generally pretty crap. I swapped for a Subtank Mini with a Kanthal OCC coil, and after about 2hrs the symptoms went away. 

I used the same juice in both Subtank Mini's

Anyway the up shot of this, is that I'm not going to use nickel anymore.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mike (14/6/15)

Nickel allergies are a thing. Perhaps it's that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

Mike said:


> Nickel allergies are a thing. Perhaps it's that?



Damn, I didn't know about that. You might be right on the money.


----------



## Mike (14/6/15)

I know it's a relatively common problem with nickel jewellery, sometimes even nickel guitar strings. I don't see why it wouldn't be an issue with nickel coils as they get older and degrade

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

Ye makes sense. 

Just found this on reddit. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_.../nickel_allergy_sufferers_is_it_safe_to_vape/


----------



## Mike (14/6/15)

Hahahah

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/35iqlg/allergy_to_nickel_using_nickel_coils/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

I don't wear any jewellery or a watch or anything like that. So it's entirely possible I'm allergic to nickel, and have just never encountered a reason to discover it until now.


----------



## Mike (14/6/15)

Braid some nickel and make a bangle?  Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (14/6/15)

Nickel allergy?! That sucks man. At least titanium wire exists.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/6/15)

Sprint said:


> Nickel allergy?! That sucks man. At least titanium wire exists.



Indeed, though Kanthal is still pretty awesome


----------



## Yiannaki (14/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, So I've kept quiet about this, and I've tested extensively to make sure that there no ineptitude on my part responsible for this.
> 
> I've noticed that If i use a nickel build for more than about 4 days. I start getting headaches and stomach problems (cramping and such). Examining the coil, it looks clean (Vaping menthol juice) and the wick is not at all discoloured. In fact it looks like a fresh build. The taste is a little bit off. Very hard to describe. The first word that comes to mind is hollow.
> 
> ...


Quite an interesting observation. Perhaps you are having some sort of allergic reaction to the nickel?

I have done 99% of my vaping over the last 3 months with nickel coils (both tanks and drippers, commercial and rebuilt ones) and have had zero issues.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/6/15)

Seems to be common according to: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/nickel-allergy/basics/definition/con-20027616

Nickel allergy is one of the most common causes of allergic contact dermatitis — an itchy rash that appears when your skin touches a usually harmless substance.

Nickel allergy is commonly associated with earrings and other jewelry, particularly jewelry associated with body piercings. But nickel can be found in many everyday items — from coins to zippers, from cellphones to eyeglass frames.

Nickel allergy can affect people of all ages. A nickel allergy usually develops after repeated or prolonged exposure to items containing nickel. Treatments can reduce the symptoms of nickel allergy. Once you develop nickel allergy, however, you will always be sensitive to the metal and need to avoid contact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok, So I've kept quiet about this, and I've tested extensively to make sure that there no ineptitude on my part responsible for this.
> 
> I've noticed that If i use a nickel build for more than about 4 days. I start getting headaches and stomach problems (cramping and such). Examining the coil, it looks clean (Vaping menthol juice) and the wick is not at all discoloured. In fact it looks like a fresh build. The taste is a little bit off. Very hard to describe. The first word that comes to mind is hollow.
> 
> ...


I've been using nickel twisted w/28g Kant. also w/ menthol@ 24w fortunately no symptoms .


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

johan said:


> Seems to be common according to: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/nickel-allergy/basics/definition/con-20027616
> 
> Nickel allergy is one of the most common causes of allergic contact dermatitis — an itchy rash that appears when your skin touches a usually harmless substance.
> 
> ...


Johan, you are indeed a fountain of knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/15)

Very interesting @n0ugh7_zw - sorry for your reaction to nickel - but thanks for sharing and informing us


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

I never considered an allergic reaction to nickel or any wire used in our coil builds. A very unfortunate situation @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Johan, you are indeed a fountain of knowledge.



No I am just very nosy .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deepest (15/6/15)

Iit would seem most people that are allergic to nickle have to have skin contact with nickle. Your allergy may be different.

When vaping nickle using correct method(Temp control device) there are no particles/off gas given so it should not be an issue. Nickel does NOT off gas until it reaches about 700 degrees Celsius or above. On a temperature controlled device where the maximum temperature is limited to 315 degrees Celsius (less than half the temperature required for off gassing of nickel) - it is perfectly safe.
Have you ever vaped with nichrome wire ? If you've purchased pre-built atties from china, which covers about all of us, you have vaped with nickel wire.

Edit yes i know nichrome and Ni200 are different but they both contain nickle. Also nichrome is used with out temp limiting so could be much more of an issue.

Cheers


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

On the risk of necromancing this thread, can one suddenly develop a nichrome allergy or bad reaction to it? 

I didn't think twice of the itchy skin I had for over a year but suddenly, with my usual vapes, I was coughing and getting a throat tickle for no reason at all while vaping. 

Nothing's changed except me going over to RTA's and RDA's which require rebuildable coils. I thought I'd blame it on my usual seasonal hayfever and allergy rhinitus but none of my meds work. My nose runs after a couple vapes, throat tickle and coughing after that. Sometimes it's so bad, I cough til I almost choke. 

Should I blame it on a nickel reaction or would it be PG? I've no issues vaping 100% VG though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/10/18)

Try SS316 for a while and see if the symptoms persist.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Try SS316 for a while and see if the symptoms persist.
> 
> Regards


Thanks, I'll deffo try that before eliminating pg out of the equation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (2/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> On the risk of necromancing this thread, can one suddenly develop a nichrome allergy or bad reaction to it?
> 
> I didn't think twice of the itchy skin I had for over a year but suddenly, with my usual vapes, I was coughing and getting a throat tickle for no reason at all while vaping.
> 
> ...



hi max VG rocks !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

vicTor said:


> hi max VG rocks !


Well the issue is all flavour concentrates are in pg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Well the issue is all flavour concentrates are in pg.



correct, but one can get by with 2 or 3 concentrate mixes, PG nic only and vape like a boss

it's the 70/30 kinda stuff that I avoid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/18)

I’d advise that you proceed methodically excluding one by one 
A. the coil material: nickel allergy is quite common and may appear suddenly
B. the juice: are you having the symptoms with one particular juice or different ones
C. eventually the wick...
Good luck!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/10/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I’d advise that you proceed methodically excluding one by one
> A. the coil material: nickel allergy is quite common and may appear suddenly
> B. the juice: are you having the symptoms with one particular juice or different ones
> C. eventually the wick...
> Good luck!



Thanks man.

B. I've never had issues with my diy juices and I've been a DIYer for nearly a year. Until now. Nothing in my juices have changed. Soon I will stop using Nic.

Meh. I'm looking at SS316L premade coil wire to give it a try. 

My wicking is cleaner than my floor - I rewick every day or every 2nd day, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

@vicTor lowered my pg content and more vg in a new bulk mix. Seemed to have solved the issue. 

Will check SS coils next week and see if it makes a difference too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @vicTor lowered my pg content and more vg in a new bulk mix. Seemed to have solved the issue.
> 
> Will check SS coils next week and see if it makes a difference too



all's not lost, see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

